# SDHC memory cards for Cannon EOS 450D



## nicholassheppard (Oct 27, 2005)

As title says, what is the best memory card for this camera? I have seen a support card that the memory card slots into and you plug into the rear of the USB slot in the rear of the computer.

Looking for the best picture quality storage.

Sorry if the information is poor, I am currently typing like made, before the boss comes in.

Any advice welcome.


----------



## INWARD123 (Oct 28, 2007)

Sandisk... without doubt from somewhere like 7 day shop or Costco are very good at a good price.


----------



## GazzaC (Mar 21, 2008)

transcend are very good also. i have 4gb and 8gb ones if you are interested


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

I got a SanDisk SDHC 4 GB Ultra II card and card reader when I got mine for around £15 I think it was from Amazon. The card reader is well worth having, saves messing about with USB cables and the camera cluttering up your desk, and seems to transfer the photos a lot faster than by usb cable too.


----------



## kennethsross (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi Nicholas

The advice given here is all good. Sandisk cards are good quality, but be aware that some of the Sandisk products on eBay (particularly from overseas) are counterfeit. Google for UK suppliers and you'll do fine. Whether you need the dearest 'hi-speed' cards depends on whether you shoot jpeg or RAW on your 450D. If you are shooting Jpegs, the files will be smaller, therefore the read time to the card will not be so crucial. However, if you shoot RAW, then a faster card can pay dividends in the time it takes to write from the camera's buffer to the memory card.

Second Mick's comment about card readers. A decent USB 2.0 card reader plugged into a USB 2.0 slot will transfer files much more quickly than direct from the camera.

If you want to really fly, try Firewire 800, or ExpressCard, if either of those interfaces are an option for you. I use an ExpressCard reader to transfer files from my CF cards (EOS 10D) to my Dell laptop, and it is super-quick.


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

Play.com is where I get mine from. They include a reader too

http://www.play.com/Electronics/Ele...emory-Card-With-MicroMate-Reader/Product.html


----------



## nicholassheppard (Oct 27, 2005)

Thank you to all for the advice.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

i always found mobymemory.com good too.


----------



## Lirin (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm using Sandisk Extreme III- as someone said above, beware counterfeits on these from abroad.


----------



## monzablue16v (Jan 24, 2008)

Mymemory.com Sandisk extreme 3 or 4 cards  cheap too


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

kennethsross said:


> Second Mick's comment about card readers. A decent USB 2.0 card reader plugged into a USB 2.0 slot will transfer files much more quickly than direct from the camera.


True, except that Canon cameras 'tag' the images on the card when they are downloaded, so next time you connect the camera to the computer you can just do Select New Images and it will just grab the ones taken since you last downloaded. This doesn't work using a card reader


----------



## neilneilorange (Oct 9, 2007)

Quite a useful read.

http://flash.atpinc.com/news/extremetech_sdhc.pdf


----------



## Lirin (Jun 9, 2008)

parish said:


> True, except that Canon cameras 'tag' the images on the card when they are downloaded, so next time you connect the camera to the computer you can just do Select New Images and it will just grab the ones taken since you last downloaded. This doesn't work using a card reader


Yeah, Canon do this. Their software seems only to have stabilised now- it was notoriously tempermental with other media programs for a very long time.

If you are using Canon, here's a simple tip- whatever way you upload the images from the card, delete only through the camera. Don't delete via pc. It's a minor point, and I've only ever seen bad effects by not doing this on a Canon. 
Their pro range can cope with it, but the lower range cameras don't appear to be able to- what can happen occasionally is a refusal by the camera to recognise the card, or recognise images have been deleted. It won;t be able to pick up images, but won't let you use that freed space on the card.

As I've said, I've only seen this happen in a handful of cameras left with me, and all have been Canon. Easily sorted- reformat the card. Just annoying.


----------

